# Indonesian: kok mas



## kata2

Polres Kediri Bekuk 3 Pengedar Narkoba dan Pembuat Petasan - beritajatim news

" ........... “Untuk kebutuhan keluarga pak. Saya kerja serabutan, penghasilannya tidak setiap hari. Merconnya tidak saya jual kok mas, akan saya nyalakan pas waktu lebaran nanti,” aku Didik, Kamis (23/6/2016). ............"

*What does "pak" and "kok mas" mean respectively in that story? *


----------



## Rani_Author

"Pak" is the abbreviation of "Bapak". Besides to call our own father, Bapak could be used to call older men in any situation. In formal situation (like in bank, office, etc), we call all of kind of boys and men with "Bapak".

On the contrary, "Bu" is the abbreviation of "Ibu". Besides to call our own mother, Ibu could be used to call older women in any situation. In formal situation (like in bank, office, etc), we call all of kind of girls and women with "Ibu".

In informal situation, we call any boys or younger men with "Mas" and any girls or younger women with "Mbak".

We also could use "Dik", the abbreviation from "Adik" in informal situation if s/he is younger too much than us.

Note:
- It isn't polite in Indonesian to call any names without one of the terms I mention above.
- Be carefull to call any Indonesian unmarried women with "Ibu/ Mbak" in informal situations! The most of them would be offended. Especially, if any men would do it. However, it's better to call these kind of women with "Mbak" if she is older too much than us or "Adik" if she is in the same age or younger than us.
- To call persons just with the names just could be allowed from older family to younger family, between classmates (If any persons were failing a grade, we should call them with "Mas/ Mbak" after they become our classmates), between close friends in the same ages, and from any persons to children.

"Kok" is a kind of affirmative word that is used to confirm and affirm the meaning. In the context above, it could be like that: "*Really! *I don't sell the fireworks/ *Seriously! *I don't sell the fireworks/ I don't sell the fireworks *indeed*".


----------



## kata2

Thanks for you detailed reply.


----------



## Rani_Author

Ah, I forgot to add! "Mas" also could be used to call our own older brother. "Mbak" also could be used to call our own older sister. "Adik" also could be used to call our own younger brother and sister. 

I have two brothers younger than me. I call the older one with "Mas" to differentiate them, also to respect the older one. 

If we meet Indonesian persons who were born or are living outside Central Java and East Java, it's better to change, ""Mas/ Mbak" with "Kakak".


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your further reply.


----------

